# CO2 bottle size question



## Zabman14u (Jun 20, 2009)

just curious as to how big of a bottle does everyone run and how long it lasts. i am in the market for CO2 bottles as i would like to get away from my DIY deal. i currently have a 30 gal med planted tank and was wondering what everyone else has


----------



## daverock1337 (Mar 14, 2010)

i have a 29 gallon tank. i picked up a 5lb aluminum cylinder new from a local welding supply store for 80 bucks. not sure how long it will last, running 2 bubbles per second to keep my drop checker green. only had it running for two weeks...


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

you might be better off calling your local welding supply company
and finding out what the tank costs and refill costs were like, also
what space you have to spare, particularly height - with regulator.


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 14, 2008)

I've got a 15 lbs tank on my 20G that last a lil over a year.


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a 5lb canister. When I had it on a 50g it was running 3 bps at 20 psi and would last me approximately 4 months.


----------



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

20g 3-4bps - 10lbs been running for 6+ months. xpect it to last for over 1yr.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

just a FYI, often industrial gas supplers have a trade out deal. just like propane cylinders.

Its often the best deal you can find.


----------



## gerryd (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi,

I purchased a used 10 lb from a welding supply/c02 refill outfit. Filled, inspected for $60. Was NOT nice and shiny, but it works fine.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Fire Extinguisher shops tend to be the cheapest place to get refills.
It is much cheaper to fill a 20 lb tank. Its a few dollars more than a 5 lb tank. The CO2 is cheap, the labor cost isnt.


----------



## Ceiji (Aug 5, 2010)

cost me $24 to swap out a 5lb and $30 to swap 20lb


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Nov 26, 2010)

Newt said:


> Fire Extinguisher shops tend to be the cheapest place to get refills.
> It is much cheaper to fill a 20 lb tank. Its a few dollars more than a 5 lb tank. The CO2 is cheap, the labor cost isnt.


This vary's everywhere. I have a member on a local forum that lives about 4 hours from where I live and has to pay $45 to fill a 5 lb canister and claimed it is chaper to do a 20. In my case it only costs about $15 to fill a 5 lb canister.

Do you research on price refills before you purchase a tank. Generally though I would get the largest tank I can fit under my stand so that you have to fill it less often.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

Zabman14u said:


> just curious as to how big of a bottle does everyone run and how long it lasts. i am in the market for CO2 bottles as i would like to get away from my DIY deal. i currently have a 30 gal med planted tank and was wondering what everyone else has


I am really amazed how much people are paying for CO2!

I have two five pound tanks and it costs $12 to fill one up at a local welding supply place.

In my 50 gal tank 5# lasts about 5 months. I have a CO2 controller that is on 24/7.


----------

